# Worlds roughest sport!



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 9, 2012)

This went down today in big bowling tournament. 

Are you sure you're a professional? Bowler falls on his behind live on TV during world championship contest | Mail Online


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 9, 2012)

Still made $4G though!!!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 10, 2012)

bogert said:


> I don't like bowling at all....Very boring


 
Watching bowling= very boring

Bowling= somewhat boring (especially if sober)

Seeing someone totaly bust their ass in an espn live championship tourny= priceless


----------



## wowspare (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmzivRetelE


----------

